# Black Legion 14th Grand Company - Children of Khorne Loggy!



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright folks...

Ill keep it brief as my time is very limited.

This force is the start of a 3000 point Black Legion army that leans heavily to Khorne. The first 750 points are the start of a tourney so for now, the army will have 1 selection from HQ, Elite, ect. 

Paint scheme will be black with red shoulders and helmets and brass trim. If anyone has a better scheme, im all open for it.

Pictures will be added all this evening as I get a few minutes here and there when not taking care of my wife. 

First up, Elite choice. Heavily converted dreadnought. I originally made itto be a truescale dread to go with a truscale army but that fell through. So, now hes just a big maama jamma.





































Older pic before cabeling and final details but its the only one that shows the left side.












Next up is the count as Kharn. Which, actually came out very nice and is now one of my fav models. Stay tuned!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Count as Kharn the Betrayer.



















Next up is some berserkers.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

I gotta say thats the best CDread conversion I've ever seen, +rep for that. Kharn doesn't look to shabby either. Keep up the great work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet conversions indeed. I will say however that you are going to end up hating that flame on the gun for the Kharn model as far as transportation goes. Did something similar myself and ended up ripping the damn thing off because of it.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Doombreed said:


> I gotta say thats the best CDread conversion I've ever seen, +rep for that. Kharn doesn't look to shabby either. Keep up the great work.


:so_happy: Thank you so much for the kind words!



The Wraithlord said:


> Sweet conversions indeed. I will say however that you are going to end up hating that flame on the gun for the Kharn model as far as transportation goes. Did something similar myself and ended up ripping the damn thing off because of it.


You know, I have already considered taking it off but eh, I rarely plan to ues him so I guess ill let it stay until the time comes when its ripped off. LOL :laugh:

----------------

Scale shot for the dread next to a possessed berserker. Please note the count as normal berserkers.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Counts as Kharn.

With flash thats to bright... 










With no flash and its to dark..










I need a new lamp...


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Painted up the demon prince. He isnt always going to be a Khorne one so I went for a more random look.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thats a nice looking demon two thumbs up from me.!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work! Good looking stuff so far.:victory:


----------

